# Pleasant Way to Wake Up



## tresh (Apr 3, 2012)

I woke up this morning to my girl Ammy actually climbing to sit on my chest. Recently, I changed everything yet again. I decided, if she hates her cage so much, I wouldn't put her back in it. I'd give her free run of the living room. I let her out, moved one of her rocks and her red-bulb heat lamp to the floor, set her up a spot in the corner. I moved her waterdish out and everyday I set out a paper plate with food on it. 

Not only has she started to eat more again, she's been actively seeking my attention. I started sleeping on the couch because I was worried about her, but she's actually been climbing into a nest of blankets beside the couch, and staying there. 

She slept for three days straight about a week ago, and I let her. I started letting her dictate everything on her terms. If she doesn't want to get up, I don't make her. if she doesn't want to eat, I take the food away. if she wants to sleep on a shelf, I let her. She does what she wants now. 

And it's working. Instead of waking up to a tegu banging her nose against the lid of her cage, i woke up this morning to a tegu licking my face and letting me know that she wanted my attention. That's the first time since I've gotten her that she has sought me out and actually made it known that she wanted me to pet her. 

Of course, cleaning stinky tegu poop up off the carpet isn't very fun, but I'd rather scrub stinky tegu poop than deal with an angry hostile lizard.

I was able to put her harness on her with no issues today. 

I went out for a few hours today, leaving her alone for the first time, and when I came home, all I found was that she had pulled my blanket off my chair and was curled up in it. 

It's like my lizard became a whole new creature overnight. I didn't even realize they were this smart. She's not at all like a dog or a cat. She's more like a toddler. She knows what she wants, and she knows how to keep out of trouble. 

I sat today watching her just basking under her lamp, and I knew...she was okay. She's looking beautiful, I put lotion/oil on her burns everyday (remember, the heat lamp burned her scales when she escaped, and it took me awhile to realize this was happening). She's just...a happy growing tegu. 

I worry about the humidity, since she's free-range now, but thus far, she doesn't seem to be suffering any ill effects. I'm wondering if I should set up a human humidifier to make the air more moist in her new area. She hasn't shown any sign of shedding yet, but she's not nearly as active or hungry as she was (thank the gods...she's slowing down a bit from the constant eating and pooping machine she was!), so that's to be expected. 

The things I learn everyday about this lizard. Now I have a 125 gallon tank and a lizard who won't stay in it, lol. But waking up to her on my chest licking my face...that was awesome. Worth all the stinky poop in the world.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 3, 2012)

That's an awesome story. 

I let my tegu(s) roam free as well. 

If you can get to a point of routine, you can get her to go potty in the tub and save yourself the smell and the clean ups. 

I've found it very convenient to warm them in an enclosure and monitor them for a good 20-30 minutes (or however long it takes to get them going and ready to potty) After they warm up, in the tub they go. After potty, they're good for another day (depending on the size of course, but adults typically go once a day for me although occasionally even they'll have an accident).

The rest is easy mode...Many times I'll let my adult curl up next to me in my bed, then set her down in her blankets when it's time to go to sleep. 

Sam, my colombian would free roam in my room and put himself to sleep haha...into his sleeper he'd go, right under all his blankets and pillows.

***For humidity, I use a Sunbeam room humidifier. It will easily keep a 20x20 room at 50%+ depending on ventilation. During sheds, I'd place them in the bathroom with the humidifier on full, tub full of water and get humidity up to 85%+ easy. No problems with shedding. I now have an enclosure so this part of it clears up the bathroom ***

Just a few thoughts since I let mine roam.


----------



## glk832 (Apr 4, 2012)

Man thats great my family and I are moving into a house soon so my wife is giving me the extra room or the garage for my reptiles.... I cant wait I plan on letting my red free roam also I allowed my iguana to free roam and it worked wonders for taming


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 4, 2012)

glk832 said:


> Man thats great my family and I are moving into a house soon so my wife is giving me the extra room or the garage for my reptiles.... I cant wait I plan on letting my red free roam also I allowed my iguana to free roam and it worked wonders for taming



For some people free-roaming is impractical due to a various number of circumstances, but for those of us that can do it, it's a great way to incorporate their lives with ours. 

Hopefully you can use an extra room rather then garage...

Good luck and gratz on the house.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, that is a wonderful story. I too am constantly amazed at Tegu behaviors.


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 4, 2012)

I like the idea of a free roaming tegu. I have a big cage but Zilla spends most of her time out of it.


----------

